

Fake “Apple Inc” apps end up on Google Play Market for Android - derpenxyne
http://9to5mac.com/2012/11/17/not-real-apple-apps-from-apple-inc-end-up-on-google-play-market-for-android/

======
benguild
Some people just have no dignity.

